# Has Anyone.....Failed J-B Jr Winch...???



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I've been working it HARD, but not in an abusive way. Today, the primary lift winch on my Johnny Bucket Jr failed. The problem started by it quitting after lifting a load about 6 inches. I would dump the load, wait a few minutes, then it would work(no load). But, as soon as I scooped a load, it would quit. Then, it finally died completely. But, the ammeter goes to 20 amps when I hit the switch. I checked to see if it was the cable or the pulley or something mechanical, but it acts the same way even with the cable disconnected. 
Right now, I'm wondering if it's the motor or the planetary gears. Any guesses?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like you may have fried the motor. Your the only one i know with one hate to hear it quit. I guess it time for the actuator let us know what you find out about what happen to it.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, everything seems to indicate a fried motor.....especially when you consider that the heat of the engine, and muffler, transfer to the front frame plate and to the plate that mounts the winch. And, did I mention the OT was 105 degrees?
BUT, not to worry. John Scheele offerred to send out a replacement winch TODAY(under warranty). I like that guy.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great Willie hes going to replace it. 105 degrees:dazed: Was that the heat index or the actual temp:question:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/cookie.jpg></center>

ME NEED BIGGER TRACTOR TO FIX PROBLEM

ME GET NEW ONE 

ME THINK YOU ARE TAXING IT TOO MUCH WITH YOUR LIFTING PROWESS

ME THINKS HE SHOULD SEND YOU EXTRA SPARE! 

YUMMY YUM YUM YUM!!!   

:furious:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Crash! Are you going to keep trying to use this setup, Willie?
I saw on your other thread about the poor performance and design of the tranny unit in your opinion. Perhaps you are just have higher expectations on acceptable tolerances, build-quality 
and overall design plans than AYP did.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

oh man.. wheres GT5000 when you need him???? :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Seriously Willie, you might want to take a look at a Kubota 2230 or a Deere 2210. They will do all you want and more and beg for more.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *oh man.. wheres GT5000 when you need him???? :furious: :furious: :furious: *


He is here I think I spot him now. He sure looks happy now!

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pigmud.gif></center>

HAHAHA

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You guys just don't understand a quest do ya?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Like this kind of quest?

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/quest.gif>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Like this kind of quest?
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/quest.gif> *


????????????????????


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That was one of my favorite cartoons as a kid! Anyways, take a look at some compact tractors Willie. You may like what you see.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

In all seriousness, Willie --- I think a bigger machine might allow you to do big work that much easier. We all know how much of a skilled inventor, craftsman and enthusiast you are with all of this!
Maybe a replacement motor might be the trick for some time to come, but maybe you might just need to consider upgrading your package. I personally admire your ability to challenge the status-quo and work these GTs really hard. Better than just leaving it for cutting grass! 

Well, let us know what your thoughts are on this! We are all looking forward to your answers, even Cookie Monster.

Andy
Bye


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Bad news! J-B John sent me an e-mail stating I have to deal directly with Super Winch on warranty issues. He WAS nice enough to send me their phone number. What this means to me is that I'll be out of commission for some time. I've got a job to do, and I don't know what I'm going to do, but I'm certainly not going to buy a bigger tractor.
I was planning on using the winch for as long as it took to figure out what I wanted to do with the adaptation of the linear actuator. There's some limitations that I don't like, if I use the new J-B 4"-stroke actuator.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well that just sucks! How can he back out now? Isn't this part of his package setup? How can he pick and choose what is covered under warranty by him (as part of his complete product) and now directly with Super Winch? Hopefully SuperWinch will step up and do the right thing and get you a replacement out ASAP.

Keep us posted.

Smiles.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy,
What makes the inventor, craftsman and enthusiast "tick"? Whatever it is, to a great extend, is dictated by lack of funds. 
Picking apart an existing design, and coming up with improvements, is a separate subject. Heck, I've even done it on mulit-million dollar pieces of equipment.
At a lower level, as soon as I "discovered" the Johnny Bucket Jr, I knew all the reasons why a winch was a poor choice as a primary lifting device. I communicated this to John, and to others, and suggested that the linear actuator was a much better way of doing it. I made it clear that I would immediately buy a J-B Jr if it had an 2-way actuator instead of a winch. John didn't bite, so I ordered a J-B anyway, thinking I would adapt an actuator to it myself. It wasn't until John saw photos of my actuator adaptation on the sleeve hitch that he gave me "the time of day". And now, the linear actuator is standard on the J-B Jr.
It's the story of my life. But, it wouldn't be if I only had significantly more money. The amount of money that I've spent on my tractor, including attachments and implements, is at the upper limit of what I can spend. However, I haven't reached the upper limit of my thought process.
Since I can't afford what I really want, I suspect I'll end up improving my tractor, and some of its implements, all within my budget. I'll just have to allow more time for it, that's all. I've got more time than money. Where have we heard that before? I certainly don't believe I'm any kind of lone eagle in THAT big group.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Your open thought and vision is a blessing to this entire community. Thanks for keeping the dream of creativity and out-of the box thinking alive. 

You are an inspiration.
Andy


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Inspiration or not, it seems apparent to everyone that Willie is pushing his machine to the point of failure. I know I am not alone when I read his post and thought to myself that, duh, his machine will not hold up to that kind of abuse. Chief and Andy are right, if Willie doesn't upgrade to a proper machine, more components will fail. 

I don't see how the aggravation and expense of constantly fixing and/or rebuilding an undersized piece of equipment is cheaper than getting the right tractor.

IMHO, you are going to be out more money in the long run abusing that Husky than buying the appropriate sized Deere, Cub, Kubota, etc. 

That small Garden tractor and JB was simply not designed for your purposes.
:argh:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA 

Wasn't there a song to match your feelings, Johnray?


<h1>"Tell it like it is"</h1>


I believe it was a title song by Aaron Neville.

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *HAHAHA
> 
> Wasn't there a song to match your feelings, Johnray?
> ...


But it also says 

<h1>"Go and find yourself a toy"</h1>

And i think thats what he did and he said its paid for it self so what the big deal.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Smartguy Says:*

The winch failed. 

Willie will fix and or improve it and be on his way.

There are folks on these tractor forums that do upgrades to there machines that I would never consider. But still I enjoy reading their posts and admire them for their guts. 

To advise one of these backyard inventors to just buy a more expensive bigger machine is like telling them to give up.

I would bet money that Willie enjoys making mods to his tractor and if he had a "bigger machine" would be making modifcations to it also.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree to with you Ed...I do sincerely admin Willie for having the intelligence, nerve and ability to create his inventions. Alas, he
is still one of those who believe that things need to be steadily improved. It is just humorous to watch all of the responses. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wasn't trying to be discouraging or disparaging. I have followed Willies projects and posts with great interest. I just got the impression that he had reached the limits of the equipment he has so ingeniously modified.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:money: :money: :money: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Willie reminds me of a friend who bought a brand new truck. Top of the line Dodge heavy duty diesel. I bet he did not have it a week before he started modifying it. Lift kit, brush gards, running boards, winch, K&N products etc. Then in a year or so when he had done about all he could think of sold and bought a Ford and started the process over again. I believe it is a hobby of sorts just like restoration of old tractors or making a car into a hotrod. I say more power to you Willie! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

ME LIKES IT WILLIE

YUM YUM YUMMMMMM

COOKIE


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *Inspiration or not, it seems apparent to everyone that Willie is pushing his machine to the point of failure. I know I am not alone when I read his post and thought to myself that, duh, his machine will not hold up to that kind of abuse. Chief and Andy are right, if Willie doesn't upgrade to a proper machine, more components will fail.
> 
> I don't see how the aggravation and expense of constantly fixing and/or rebuilding an undersized piece of equipment is cheaper than getting the right tractor.
> ...


Not to be argumentive (for you Andy), but Willie wore out a motor on an aftermarket attachment....How does that apply to his tractor. Willie has been taking temperature readings on the tranny from day 1 and they have all come back acceptable...He has a personal dislike for the way the unit shifts...There is no mention that there is a shifting problem...I think the tractor is up to the task...they're built pretty solid.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't think Willie has reached the limits of his tractor or his inventions. The only thing that happened was the winch motor failed, big deal! It's one of the cheapest winches available, hardly anything to do with Willie or his abilities.. Now if the tractor broke in half or the front end collapsed under load, then yes you could say he did it. Anything is only as strong as it's weakest link and from day one we've been hearing about the winch cable breaking. Willie was the first to find a way around the breaking cable. But it was still obvious that the first thing to go would be the winch. In defense of John at JB, he is working within his limits on these AYP machines, and what looks good may not always perform as expected when put into production. I think the actuator will solve this setback as might a slightly better built winch from a different supplier.But surely it's hardly anything to throw the towel in over.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

johnray 13,
The fact is that nothing on the tractor has failed, and there hasn't been any design, or quality, weakness that has "grounded" it. So, your comment regarding the aggravation and expense of fixing and/or rebuilding is totally out of order. I don't know what you're talking about.
The only thing that has failed is a winch motor, on a non-Husqvarna attachment, which has nothing to do with the tractor itself. This winch was selected by the maker of the Johnny Bucket Jr. I bought the J-B Jr knowing it had this design deficiency. The manufacturer has corrected this problem on current models, and I was sent the upgrade kit minus the actuator. It was my choice to not buy this actuator($165). In other words, if I had just gone ahead and paid the $165, I would not have posted anything about the failure of the winch motor because I would not have been using the winch.
For your information, my tractor and all its attachments and implements were all designed for exactly the type of work that I'm doing. But, if something fails, I'll post it right here.
Yes, I could call J-B and have an actuator here in 2 days. And, my guess is that you would like for me to do that, and shut up. And, if my only concern in life was to get the bucket back on line, that's exactly what I would do. But I'm afraid there are other factors to consider. And, I choose to NOT discuss these factors right now.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *johnray 13,
> Yes, I could call J-B and have an actuator here in 2 days. And, my guess is that you would like for me to do that, and shut up. And, if my only concern in life was to get the bucket back on line, that's exactly what I would do. But I'm afraid there are other factors to consider. And, I choose to NOT discuss these factors right now. *



Well, I have been reading all your posts on the mods you have made with great intrest. Have not ever jumped in feeling I did not have much to add that had not already been said. I for one, think I would be disapointed if you just "ran out to get the part thats made for it". I have always beed a fan of enginearing, and enjoy seeing what you make work. I would almost say I am hoping you come up with some new idea for the JB  . But keep up the work, and I am waiting for the next idea. [oh, and I always thought the winch was a bad idea for this use, but you knew that already. Might as well try for the warranty one anyway, can always fit a project down the road.]


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Since we are all just being honest here and candor is the call of the day, I will jump in. I have stated twice as often that I admire Willie's inventions, his attention to detail and his creativity. As an engineer myself, I do enjoy watching parts get fabricated and new ideas converted into actual working production parts. It is a joy akin to childbirth for most engineers. (I call it the Frankenstein Principle) 

I believe overall Willie would be ultimately better served in the long run by a good compact utility or even a big tractor with FEL.
Call me kooky and while I am tossing myself in front of a large # of core LT/GTers out here (including myself and my own GT5000)
I firmly believe that most big farm work is handled easier, with more precision and ultimately faster with a larger tractor. It is not only my opinion but fact. I think that Willie is operating his tractor in the upper 1% of GT owners and for that I think that I and I know AYP would be proud. I believe that most good GTs can handle a decent plow, sweeper and spreader, and now even a JB - the tasks are commendable. Alas, while you have spent $3000 on GT and $1500 on implements, you would have been really close to getting an foreign CUT or a sizeable DP on a large tractor. (Heck you can get a nice 8N for $2000-$2500 and some with large full-size loaders for $3000) 

Why do I have both tractors and not seperate implements for my GT (sleeve hitch) and larger PTO or 3pt versions for my 8N? I want my GT5000 to last and I do need it to be powerful enough to cut high grass quickly without bogging down and yes peform the task of spreading fertilizer, moving garden carts, etc. Would I ever consider plowing or discing or bushhogging with this GT?
No, I would not. The 8N could simply plow while pulling the GT5000 around with no problem at all. Ever try lifting the backend of a 8N when it gets stuck? I can do it all day with my GT5000. Just very little pulling power compared to any decent CUT or definately any large tractor including the 50yr old 8Ns. 

I say different equipment for different tasks. I could wire my 8N up with ARPS tracks and use it to cultivate rice fields for crawfish and I could use floatation tires and dig cypress channels for logging in the swamp. All within the scope of the tractor, but not something that I need. If I needed to complete those tasks, I would resort to simply renting the equipment that was -specifically- designed and engineering from cradle to grave for those tasks.

I hope this message finds you well Willie and in a complete understanding that while you are in the elite 1% of GT owners, all of your work is appreciated by 100% of this community. This is a free country and while some disagree with your intention, you do have great ideas and perform quality work. Keep on keeping on! 

Andy


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I'm starting a (very) small business based almost entirely on how hard Willie has worked his equipment. A true testament. Until I started watching, I personally would never have considered a GT5K (by any other name a rose smells just a sweet) to be enough tractor to do what I plan. But all my concerns have been addressed hands down by the work and mods Willie has done.

I hope the winch thing works outs. All things being equal, it sounds like the weakest link. Hopefully the winch company will get you back in order shortly.

Good luck.
SnowMower


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Guys, 

I don’t think Willie is disputing he would like to have a larger
tractor and attachments, he clearly states it’s not in his budget.

I’m sure if the “Tractor Fairy” dropped one in his front yard he
would be using and improving it. But until that happens he’s going
to use his current tractor. 

The lesson to be learned here is something I’ve been trying to teach
my kids since they were old enough to talk and that is :
“It’s not about What You Have, it’s all about How You Use It”

Give’m Hell Willie


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy,
There's more to it than budget. While you might have good reasons for mindsetting on a CUT, your reasons do NOT take into consideration my situation here in San Antonio. 
We live in our motorcoach, at a motorcoach resort, while I prep the lot and have the house built. I can't keep the tractor here, so I rent a couple of 10 x 30 storage garages for the trailer which I use to transport the tractor, and for our bassboat. I absolutely do NOT have any way of transporting or storing a CUT, or any kind of bigger tractor. I carry all the implements in the trailor, which is a custom-made trailor(6' x 9-1/2').
Besides, I am through with having any more vehicles that just sit. The boat just sits, I'm too busy to go fishing. Our motorcoach will just sit most of the time, after we build our house. At least my little tractor can mow the lawn, maintain the gravel driveways and work the little veggie garden. What would I do with a CUT? For my mission, it wouldn't make sense to buy a CUT. This job is too temporary to justify the expense. And, it doesn't make sense to rent because it's too costly and frustrating to reserve a piece of rental equipment for a date where you have to gamble that it won't rain, or I don't get called out for a flight.
I'm afraid that the way I'm doing it is not a bad choice, considering the above, and considering the fact that I'm doing myself in order to keep the cost of construction at a workable level. At the very least, by doing it myself, it'll be done to my satisfaction. 
Keep in mind that my property is just a home lot. There's no acreage involved here.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I got ya, Willie. I guess I just figured that by the time you invest all of that time, $, effort and design work into that GT, you might have other uses for it other than maintaining your home lot. I just figured that you had a side business or some other facet of reason that would necessitate your modifications to such a high degree. After you get settled in and have nothing to use the JB or plow for on your home lot, then what value will they still hold to you at that time? 

I figure that the $ and time you put into your reworking and additions to your GT, you could have simply rented the heavy equipment and/or larger CUTs with FELs etc and do the work that way. It is your decision and your $ and while it may not make sense to everyone, I do respect your craftsmanship. 
I would still recommend removing the deck in the future for anymore plowing or loader work. 

I guess the same logic is with the trailer -- custom made aluminum trailer (nice work there BTW) that probably cost you twice to make than you could buy a good priced 16' utility trailer that could hold your GT, with all of its implements and everything and still fit inside your storage garage of 10x30. I see that you like to build stuff and do things differently than the rank-and-file, but sometimes it just doesn't seem to be entirely cost-effective in the end. 

To each his own. Thanks for sharing a bit of your life with us.
Best regards and I really do admire your work. Seriously - You are very talented. 
Andy


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

ALWAYS MAKE TIME TO GO FISHING!!!.

That's passion #1, followed closely by riding the tractor. 
I love toys.

Willie, what kind of boat are you running?

SnowMower.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I would agree with Willie. I have a hard time justifying the cost of a compact tractor for the amount of work that I would give a tractor. I can definitely understand the JB concept and why it is an attractive alternative to a compact. 

My feeling is that if I need a compact that bad, I can rent it and do the work in a day or two. They bring it to my house, I buy some diesel, do the work and they pick it up and take it back. No maintenance, no large investment in a machine, no issues. I would rather rent it for $100/8hr than own it. But thats just me.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey snowmower i like your avatar glad to see you put one up of you mowing snow


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, your name makes much more sense now! HAHAHA

Andy


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. I feel awful posting a picture of the white stuff, especially at this time of year. Mind you, it keeps me occupied the better part of 4 months over the winter.

BTW, am I the only who gets snow flakes flying across my screen when I log in. Very nice.

Willie, sorry to get off topic.

SnowMower


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I thought you would feel right at home with the falling snow!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *.
> 
> BTW, am I the only who gets snow flakes flying across my screen when I log in. Very nice.
> ...



What snowflakes????


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I know what flakes are, but what is snow...???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *I know what flakes are, but what is snow...??? *


I'm with you Willie it just don't snow down here:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Snow is something we people up north use to REALY appreachate summer.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Snow....gives us seat time in the winter


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Snow....gives us seat time in the winter *


unfortunatly, its 
*frozen* seat time...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *unfortunatly, its
> frozen seat time... *


Yes you are correct, but, it's better than just storing the tracor all winter...keeps the seals from drying out...keeps the fuel fresh.....feeds the need for a seat under your ass:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Yes you are correct, but, it's better than just storing the tractor all winter...keeps the seals from drying out...keeps the fuel fresh.....feeds the need for a seat under your ass:lmao: *


Who stores there tractor all winter i cut grass up until the end of December and start cutting again in the middle of February. Gas don't have a chance to go bad.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Who stores there tractor all winter i cut grass up until the end of December and start cutting again in the middle of February. Gas don't have a chance to go bad. *


 But you miss all of January


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

snowmower,
You're right, gotta make time to go fishing. I run a double-console 19 ft Ranger with a 200 hp Merc. It's a gas guzzler, and with the current price of gas I'm sure glad we can camp and launch very close to the fishing holes.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

On the failed winch, after discussing it with the main office(Super Winch) Rob had me veryify it was the motor(simple test). He then had me deal with their warranty station in Iowa. I've got to send it over there(my time, my nickel), and they will check it out. If they deem it to be a warranty issue, they will fix it. They can't say how long it will take.
This forced me to order the size of actuator that I didn't really want(requires a long explanation). I'll be back in business by Saturday. I'm not happy about it, but it could be worst.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

I have spent many hours debating purchasing a GT5000 vs CUT or older used tractor. And in the future I may end up with both. But for now I believe the GT5000 with future Johnny Bucket will fulfill my needs, and bypass many of the disadvantages of a larger tractor.

Disadvantages include storage space, getting it serviced, weight, cost, nimbleness for mowing, etc. I finally realized that for pure mowing, I needed some sort of LT/GT simply for the nimbleness around trees, etc. anyway. And a GT would allow me to mow the larger, wetter grass.

So the decision wasn't so much between a LT/GT vs tractor as it was Johnny Bucket vs tractor with FEL. From a cost perspective, it's worth trying the Johnny Bucket. I simply don't want another engine-based tool to take care of. I've got enough with 2 lawn mowers, rototiller, weed wacker, 2 motorcycles, pressure washer, 2 cars, etc. The overhead is tremendous. Every single thing I own needs to be cleaned, fixed, stored, looked after, transported, etc.

And I do believe that a Johnny Bucket fills a nice niche between a wheelbarrow/shovel and a tractor with FEL. And since I'm moving lighter weight yet bulky materials (horse manure), I'm hoping the Johnny Bucket will fit the bill. And the days I do need some heavy horsepower, I can rent a skidsteer for the day. But for me, I have to move 50 lbs of horse manure each day, and I wanted a tiny FEL for my GT.

Thanks, Willie, for all the great research and posts! It's made a difference to me and I fully intend to pick up a Johnny Bucket soon. You're an inspiration and you're blazing the way to new ways to use the GT5000.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I read Willies stuff with great interest as I to am a designer of machinery. I don't have a degree and so can't call myself an engineer, but I've been designing machines and mechanisms for over 25 years. Willie is giving us all extremely valueable insight as to what happens when a machine is operated up to it's limits on a recurring basis. I give Willie 5 stars for sharing the failures with the successes. His posts are a warts and all pile of good info and I hope his tractor never breaks. Thanks Willie!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Stressing to Failure*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I read Willies stuff with great interest as I to am a designer of machinery. I don't have a degree and so can't call myself an engineer, but I've been designing machines and mechanisms for over 25 years. Willie is giving us all extremely valueable insight as to what happens when a machine is operated up to it's limits on a recurring basis. I give Willie 5 stars for sharing the failures with the successes. His posts are a warts and all pile of good info and I hope his tractor never breaks. Thanks Willie! *


Amen to that!

I used to design and build plants and bought and had built a lot of machinery of many types. And the one thing that always amazed me was designers and engineers who didn't expect me to push their machines. The only way to make money in manufacturing is production, production, production. 

We always had people paid to buy more and people paid to sell more, so it was up to me to make sure the plant made more. So from the moment the gun went off at the start of the season we ran full tilt at twice the rated capacity, then after the season we started to work to go twice as hard the next year. I can still remember one guy's face when I told him we had to pack his 500 HP motor in ice to keep it cool enough to run! Mind you we paid for that plant in 3 months. 

I wonder now if it was a good idea. I was such a superstar after that trick that I got promoted to a job with a suicide seat! Oh well, it's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye.

To sum it all up, every successful company in the world is successful because they push hard, and any designer or engineer who doesn't think that should get out of the way and let a REAL ENGINEER have the job!

GO WILLIE GO!


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm new here but have been browsing threads and have a couple questions:
1) what's a CUT ????
2) what's FEL ???
3) Is there a faq(like with newsgroups) where I learn the rest of lingo?

I'm a suburb boy from a suburb family so alot of the "hardercore" stuff is greek to me. I'm a comuter geek by trade though so I can answer any PC or server questions you guys have  We had property in the country we built a house on(meaning we built the house, not a contractor) And time to time did borrow full size tractors with "toys" from neighbors(IE dairy farmers with 100's of acres of land), but i'm still pretty ignorant about this stuff.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Chris, I am not sure if the answers are in the faq but I can help you out.
CUT = Compact Utility Tractor
FEL = Front End Loader

These are things that some of us only dream about having since we wouldn't use them enough to justify the extreme cost!!!!

Again welcome and happy browsing in the furum. There is a lot if great information from some pretty smart folks!
:cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

1. Compact Utility Tractor --- Tractor that is larger than your standard riding mowers and garden tractors available from your home improvement stores etc but not quite a large as a utility (field/farm/agricultural) tractor. I would guesstimate that the CUTs will range in HP up to from about 20-40HP. These units can do much more work in a more effective and efficient manner than LT/GTs and usually come equipped with 3-pt CAT-1 hitch with PTO (power take off) for using devices that required external driveforce (such as rotary cutters, finish mowers and/or PTO spreaders etc) 

2. FEL - front end loader. Device usually operated via hydraulic force that allows the manipulation of a bucket that can dig, haul and move substrate around for general farm purposes. 

3. We can work on one and get it done for the forum here. 
Chief, Chipmaker, Jody, Slipshod, any one interested in working on a general lingo FAQ? 

Well, I am a "computer geek" by trade likewise. Cisco CCIE engineer but did client/server work for many years and many years of PC work. Been with computers since 1980. Did true engineering work out of college with PCB design etc, but went back into IT. Hope this helps. I dare say not too many CCIEs are tractor riders on the weekend.  --- So, I am a displaced country guy myself. I hope that you find a place here and please inquire about anything. BTW, thanks for having the gonads to ask questions....it is how we all learn. 

How much land do you have again and what kind of tractor? 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *1. Compact Utility Tractor --- Tractor that is larger than your standard riding mowers and garden tractors available from your home improvement stores etc but not quite a large as a utility (field/farm/agricultural) tractor. I would guesstimate that the CUTs will range in HP up to from about 20-40HP. These units can do much more work in a more effective and efficient manner than LT/GTs and usually come equipped with 3-pt CAT-1 hitch with PTO (power take off) for using devices that required external driveforce (such as rotary cutters, finish mowers and/or PTO spreaders etc)
> 
> 2. FEL - front end loader. Device usually operated via hydraulic force that allows the manipulation of a bucket that can dig, haul and move substrate around for general farm purposes.
> ...



I can email you some acronyms and abbreviations Andy. Good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Chief, Let's get together on the modside and write out a full list in a thread of important FAQ tractor topics and then post it under a new perhaps FAQ - Newbie Tractor Forum with posts just to help new tractor users --- LT/GT/CUT/Utility etc. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Will do! Don't forget ILLAS! :hide: Just a little actuator humor! Couldn't resist. :idea:


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *1. Compact Utility Tractor --- Tractor that is larger than your standard riding mowers and garden tractors available from your home improvement stores etc but not quite a large as a utility (field/farm/agricultural) tractor. I would guesstimate that the CUTs will range in HP up to from about 20-40HP. These units can do much more work in a more effective and efficient manner than LT/GTs and usually come equipped with 3-pt CAT-1 hitch with PTO (power take off) for using devices that required external driveforce (such as rotary cutters, finish mowers and/or PTO spreaders etc)
> 
> 2. FEL - front end loader. Device usually operated via hydraulic force that allows the manipulation of a bucket that can dig, haul and move substrate around for general farm purposes.
> ...


Good reply, Andy. Very comprehensive and complete. I think a good FAQ list and section would be most helpful for new users.
My opinion is that a FEL is a fabulous tool if you truly have the need for it. Some people rely on the Johnny Buckets for their GTs and they do have a valid niche in my opinion. For the scale of tractor and expected capabilities, the JB and JB Jr. can do quite an admirable job --- if your expectations are in the right place. You don't want to get to thinking that you have a CUT when you really don't. Have fun. 

-LC


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *How much land do you have again and what kind of tractor?
> 
> Andy *


Thanks for the answers Andy! 

Currently, my little chunk of america is .42 acre, and my mowin machine is a craftsman lt2000 18hp, 42" deck. Model 27375. I have a few other pieces of equip(press washer, blower weed whacker, etc) as well. The property my family used to own(mom sold it last year) was 17 acres just outside of Cuba, NY in milkin cow country. For mowing we had a 12hp 38 or 40"(can't recall which i think it was a 40) troy bilt(pre mtd) and a Yamaha 125cc 3 wheeler that we used to drag around a mott flail mower with a B&S 319cc(8hp) engine(among other things  ). I dunno any model numbers or anything but one of the machines we would occaisionally borrow was a deere CUT with an FEL(see lingo usage  ) and the other was a full size farm tractor(also deere) with a HUGE tow behind PTO driven mower of some sort(I was pretty young when we had that and we were using it to clear the area where the house was going to be - i musta been around 5) I'm not toally sure of this, but i kinda suspect a house on some remote proerty is in my future down the road, as my wife is country born n bred, and I'm half country myself, so I think we might end up with some acres and maybe someday i'll get to have a CUT. One can hope, right  thanks again for the answers


----------

